# Tenacity app - updated



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I blanket sprayed Tenacity exactly 1 week ago. I did this to kill bentgrass and clover again as my app last year didn't get it all and I had areas of it in many places throughout my front and back yards. I mixed 1/2 half tsp and 1.5 tsp of NIS per 1000. I walked up and down my lawn stripes in order to not miss any areas but I would up with killer Tenacity stripes!

Question is, what shouldI do now? I don't think I have THAT much bentgrass seeing as half the lawn is turning white. I have my lawn measured in sections and followed the directions to a T. It looks like good grass is also turning white. I planned on doing another app in a week or 2.

Need some advice on fixing this so I don't make it worse. I did do a partial overseed at the same time also 2lb seed per 1000.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

Perhaps you have my problem, way more Poa Triv than you thought, and it appears that that's the "good grass" lighting up. My lawn looks like garbage right now.

If not, and I might be wayyyyyy off base, but is it possible that you didn't agitate the tank?

Any obvious weeds not turning white, such as the clover? That would be a good indication that your application missed a little. I would maybe give it another week, but don't lose any sleep for now.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

She's a touchy beast. Does your sprayer wand drip at the tip? Also, Tenacity can be taken up by the roots so anything that coalesces in the soil, will be taken up by the roots. What was your PSI when you sprayed? Maybe too heavy or large of droplets and they ran down the blade into the soil?

To me, alot of it looks like your sprays overlapped a little, or just a tick to close to each other. I'm not perfect, i do this to myself as well. even with a Marking Dye. Don't sweat it. With spring flush happening right now for you, that KBG will outgrow it very quickly.

Going forward, just spot spray, since you'll be able to see what's weed and not weed now that's it's lit up.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't know the label rate by heart but that sounds about right. Bleaching can be a normal effect and will grow out with time.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I bleached my entire fescue back yard once. It looked like Christmas in May :lol:


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

GoPre said:


> If not, and I might be wayyyyyy off base, but is it possible that you didn't agitate the tank?


Bingo! I mixed it the night before and didnot agitate the tank prior to spraying. Maybe it settled toward the bottom? I think that highlighted area wss ther last area I sprayed!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

MarkAguglia said:


> GoPre said:
> 
> 
> > If not, and I might be wayyyyyy off base, but is it possible that you didn't agitate the tank?
> ...


That seems a little odd. Sprayers usually take their product from the bottom of the tank so wouldn't you be spraying the settled stuff first?


----------



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> > GoPre said:
> ...


I gotta agree, but who knows?! If you sprayed the street side of your lawn first I would think we are correct, but if you sprayed the house side first....hmmm. Maybe you have big time patches of Triv, which is the exact problem I have, and closer to my house due to (I think) the gutter system. Man who knows, but worth thinking about next time!


----------



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

By the way, all in all your lawn looks great. Don't lose any sleep, brother.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

GoPre said:


> By the way, all in all your lawn looks great. Don't lose any sleep, brother.


Man I don't know... here's how it looks today. I'm really nervous about doing a 2nd app in a week. I clearly am not good at spraying, Lol. Should I do the 2nd app?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

If I were you I wouldn't get too worried. It's going to grow right out of that and it will become a distant memory.

The only way to get better at it is trying again. If your math is on just work on your technique. Make sure you've done a bucket test to determine how fast your sprayer is putting out a gallon so you know how fast to walk your areas. You can use marking dye or landmarks to know where you've been. I know some jam one of those little utility flags (you can get from Home Depot/Lowe's) or follow their mowing paths. Pretty soon you'll have muscle memory kicking in and you'll be able to knock out an app in no time.

Edit: Nice edging, and my yard gets the same bleaching on weeds. Just make sure you're mixing proper, agitating, know your sprayer rate (so you can control your walking area and speed according), and do it again!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Get blue dye. Make sure you don't overlap. If in doubt double the amount of water (2gallons per ksqft).


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> Get blue dye. Make sure you don't overlap. If in doubt double the amount of water (2gallons per ksqft).


I have the dye and said to myself "nah you don't need that, the lawn will look silly." 😂 well look at it now! Do you think I should do the exact same amount in a week?

I'll use the dye I promise.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would wait for it to recover. No point in stressing the lawn more. I would practice with water and dye and the 2gallon /M rate.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> I would wait for it to recover. No point in stressing the lawn more. I would practice with water and dye and the 2gallon /M rate.


Ok, I can definitely do that. The label says to apply 2-3 apps 2-3 weeks apart. Should I just wait the full 3 weeks and reapply then? Same dosage? I'd like the white to grow out sooner than later if possible. I also plan on using Milo, 1 lb N on Memorial Day. This seem like a good plan? Thanks for your advice, as always.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't want to scare you, but tenacity peaks past 2 weeks in my experience, so it could turn lighter before it recovers. Let's wait and see how it recovers.

Another possibility for your white is the percent of fine fescues in your lawn.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> I don't want to scare you, but tenacity peaks past 2 weeks in my experience, so it could turn lighter before it recovers. Let's wait and see how it recovers.
> 
> Another possibility for your white is the percent of fine fescues in your lawn.


Hey it's already white so I'm all in. I just want to do what's right and sacrifice now so that my lawn will look great in time. How long should I wait then before a 2nd app? Or should I even? Will the Milo app help push it through faster?


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Here's where I'm at 2 weeks post application. My neighbors and family all believe I burned the lawn and its completely toast. :lol:

Definitely sucks seeing it this way though as my lawn typically looks really nice in the spring.

Plan on doing another full dose on the weekend, though I'm a bit nervous it will kill some of my good grass as I didn't spray well and went heavy in some passes and light (or not at all) in others.

Really hoping putting down some heavy Milo will help it grow out of the white faster.

Question is...being that I missed areas..should I do another blanket app? Or just spot spray? I see several areas of clover that I missed entirely.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Well you've gone this far already with the tenacity, if you feel there are lots of areas that need more might as well finish the job and do another blanket. Just as long as your not going over you're yearly limit.

By the way, your grass really recovered well from how it looked coming out of winter. If it wasn't for the bleaching it would be looking very well.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Well you've gone this far already with the tenacity, if you feel there are lots of areas that need more might as well finish the job and do another blanket. Just as long as your not going over you're yearly limit.
> 
> By the way, your grass really recovered well from how it looked coming out of winter. If it wasn't for the bleaching it would be looking very well.


Right?? I did do some seeding but it recovered really well from the condition it was in with all the snow mold and whatnot!!

And I agree... I'm going to essentially sacrifice the spring (being that it'll be a white patchy mess another 30+ days) but I think it'll be worth it in the long run to do a 2nd app as long as it doesn't actually hurt anything. It won't be above the yearly limit at 5oz/acre rate.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't think you should use tenacity again. The bleached areas is just from over application. Get WBG CCO for the clover.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > Well you've gone this far already with the tenacity, if you feel there are lots of areas that need more might as well finish the job and do another blanket. Just as long as your not going over you're yearly limit.
> ...


Keep in mind I'm no expert so if g-man is sceptical for more tenacity maybe you should listen to his advice. If it is only really clover that is left you might be better off with the weed b gon like he mentioned. My thinking was if you still had some bentgrass and you've already gone this far maybe best to just rid of it once and for all. But as I said I'm not an expert so definitely consider what others say first.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> I don't think you should use tenacity again. The bleached areas is just from over application. Get WBG CCO for the clover.


Ok, I'm listening.. it says to do 2-3 applications. I'm not too worried about the cover you are definitely right on using WBG or something similar for that. But what about the bentgrass? Will 1 app be enough? It was my main target. It looks awful in summer and since I mow tall, it grows like wild and makes half the lawn look brown. I'll follow your directive.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If bent, then only treat the bent. I think I posted reports on rate/frequency for bent before.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> If bent, then only treat the bent. I think I posted reports on rate/frequency for bent before.


Ok, I have a very hard time telling what is and isn't now that it's all lit up but I think I can tell by the bigger patches. I'll look up spot spraying rates.


----------

